# [solved] come trovare le librerie caricate a runtime

## darkmanPPT

Mi spiego meglio.

conosco il comando ldd.

ldd mi fornisce la lista delle shared libreries necessarie all'esecuzione del programma.

se io lancio ldd <programma>

mi da una lista ma il programma non mi parte.

ecco, io mi chiedo se per caso ci fosse un modo per sapere che librerie carica a runtime un determinato programma.

(che ne so, tipo librerie di plugin o cose del genere)

del tipo che io carico il programma e posso vedere la lista delle chiamate di libreria.

esiste un modo?

----------

## ago

non vorrei dire una stupidata..ma quando, tempo fa, feci debug, ricordai che si potesse fare una cosa simile

----------

## darkmanPPT

ho trovato 

c'è sta roba che si chiama ltrace.

bello, sembra funzionare. peccato che non funziona per quel che mi serve.

in poche parole volevo caricare skype (che è a 32 bit) in un ambiente a 64. tutto mi funzia perfettamente, ma noto che

1) non mi si caricano gli avatar delle persone (nemmeno il mio riesco a vedere)

2) problemi con gli accenti

(al riguardo skype da un warning quando carico)

speravo di risolvere tutto guardando le librerie che caricava a runtime, ma se uso ltrace skype

mi si apre una finestrella di skype che mi dice di "reinstallare skype", ergo, se ne accorge.

accidenti....

bella sfiga....

----------

## oRDeX

Già..Skype ha questa "particolare" funzione...se provi a debuggarlo..scoppia! Mica sono fessi  :Smile: 

Non vorrei dire una cretinata..ma non è che con lsof, mentre skype è in esecuzione, riesci a vedere che file (e.g. librerie) sono aperte?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Già..Skype ha questa "particolare" funzione...se provi a debuggarlo..scoppia! Mica sono fessi 
> 
> 

 

eggià, me ne sono accorto   :Laughing: 

però, eh! devono averlo progettato proprio bene

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non vorrei dire una cretinata..ma non è che con lsof, mentre skype è in esecuzione, riesci a vedere che file (e.g. librerie) sono aperte?

 

potrei provare. appena ho skype sotto mano ci provo.

chissà (se e) quando rilasceranno la versione a 64 bit   :Rolling Eyes:  (è dall'anno scorso che sul sito c'è scritto che la faranno)

comunque grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   Già..Skype ha questa "particolare" funzione...se provi a debuggarlo..scoppia! Mica sono fessi 
> 
>  
> 
> eggià, me ne sono accorto  
> ...

 

si, lsof mi dice la lista delle librerie che carica.

ottimo.

il problema non l'ho risolto ma il topic si   :Wink: 

----------

